# IT-Projektplanung



## FGV-IT-P (23. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

ich schreibe an meiner Schule eine Facharbeit in Informatik und habe eine Programmieraufgabe. Ich möchte für mein Projekt eine Projektplaung machen und meine Frage ist, ob es für ein IT-Projektplanung sowas wie eine Vorlage gibt.

zB:
1.Beschreibung des Projekts
2.Analyse
3.Durchführung
4.Zeitplanung

Soll halt einfach so professionell wie möglich werden


----------



## Marco13 (23. Dez 2011)

Professionell:






Noch profesioneller:





Üblich:





( von Crystal Methodology | Java.net )

Es gibt unglaublich viele "Philosophien" und "Modelle": Wasserfall, Agile (Scrum, Kanban) ... hängt ein bißchen von der Art des Projektes ab, Teamgröße usw...


----------



## FGV-IT-P (23. Dez 2011)

Habe mir jetzt auch eine grobe Übersicht gemacht, nachdem ich mir ein paar andere Projekte angeguckt habe:

1. Beschreibung des Auftrags
2. Analyse
  2.1 Ist-Analyse (vorhandene Software)
  2.2 Konzept
    2.2.1 Soll-Konzept (Projektziel)
    2.2.2 Grob-Konzept (notwendiges Werkzeug, Klassen, Methoden,...)
    2.2.3 Fein-Konzept (Lösungsansätze für Entwicklung)
  2.3 Kosten- / Nutzenanalyse*
3. Druchführung/Entwicklung/Test/Bugfix
4. Zeitplanung (vorgenommene Zeit, tatsächlich verbrauchte Zeit)

*fällt bei Facharbeit weg


Passt ja auch in deine Skizze.
Danke


----------



## kama (23. Dez 2011)

Hi,


FGV-IT-P hat gesagt.:


> 2.3 Kosten- / Nutzenanalyse*
> ...
> 4. Zeitplanung (vorgenommene Zeit, tatsächlich verbrauchte Zeit)


Mal eine Frage wie geht dass denn, das man eine Kosten- /Nutzenanalyse macht bevor man die Zeitplanung, sprich die Aufwandsschätzung durchgeführt hat und somit die Kosten zuersteinmal bestimmt hat? Abgesehen davon, dass die 2.3 nicht gemacht werden soll...

Kopf kratz...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## FGV-IT-P (26. Dez 2011)

Hey,

hab das mit dem Zeitplan ans Ende geschrieben, weil man da am Ende dann die tatsächlich verbrauchte Zeit einträgt. Die vorgenommene Zeit macht man natürlich bei der Analyse.
Und da ich bei meiner Facharbeit weder Kosten habe noch Gewinn erzielen will brauche ich eine Kosten-/Nutzenanalyse ja gar nicht.

Wie ich das aufgeschrieben hab hab ich mir auch selber so zusammengestellt und ich weiß nicht ob man das wirklich so machen sollte, aber es scheint mir so relativ logisch zu sein.

Gruß und noch Frohe Weihnachten


----------

